

Bitcoin $1000 - sillysaurus2
https://data.mtgox.com/api/0/png/24hours.png?Currency=USD??

======
ihsw
Fucking Chinese are going all-in. What a pain in the ass.

Hopefully they actually _use_ their BTC to force retailers to accept BTC,
instead of just letting it sit there gathering dust like their endless swaths
of vacant apartment buildings.

~~~
Dirlewanger
I'm assuming it actually is the Chinese being the reason for the price
skyrocketing?

~~~
ihsw
It's an alternative for those weary of pumping money into real estate (whose
value is plummeting), US Federal Bonds (whose faith has been shaken as of
late), or the uncertain life of being a stock broker/currency trader/gold bug.

BTC is the sweet spot of being _mostly_ deflationary, and having a certain
sense of permanence due to its steadily increasing usefulness. Its existence
outside of the purview of nation states is also appealing.

Due to the one-child-per-family policy, savings accounts in China are bursting
at the seams. Beating inflation is at the back of the minds of every saver,
but in China it's taken to a new level.

------
crayola
No, at the time of posting it hasn't reached $1000 yet. Someone wants karma.

~~~
guilamu
Confirmed.

